# Mit der Fliege auf Hornis und Dorsch



## PolyVinylChlorid (15. Juli 2015)

Wir wollten demnächst mit der Flieg mal wieder hoch an die Küste. Zierfisch soll Horni evtl. Dorsch und in der Dämmerung rare Sommermefos sein.
Habt ihr schon mal mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht gefischt? Wir wollten vom Belly und/oder Ufer angreifen. Nur bin ich etwas unsicher ob der Fliegen? Hätte jetzt einfach eine Baltic Candy o.ä. ran gebimselnt. Habt ihr noch "Geheimtipps"?


----------



## Michael_05er (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornis und Dorsch*

Ich bin kein Fliegenfischer, habe aber immer wieder von den berühmten "Hornhechtschlaufen" gehört. Kann man die nicht auch mit der Fliegenrute fischen? Oder zu etwas Fliegen-ähnlichem verarbeiten?
 Grüße,
 Michael


----------



## Thomas E. (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornis und Dorsch*

Für Hornhecht nehme ich "Mysis" in der Art wie diese :
http://www.rudiheger.eu/de/fliegen-.../meerforelle/cdc-mysis-grey.html#.VaYJrvl-bL8


----------



## T.Debakel (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornis und Dorsch*

Hallo,



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Fliegenfischer, habe aber immer wieder von den berühmten "Hornhechtschlaufen" gehört. Kann man die nicht auch mit der Fliegenrute fischen? Oder zu etwas Fliegen-ähnlichem verarbeiten?
> Grüße,
> Michael



Gibt es z.B. hier: 
http://www.adh-fishing.de/ausruestung/nuetzliches-und-mehr/hornhechtringe-von-silkekrogen. Macht an einer #6'er-Rute Riesenspaß. Nur die Jahreszeit passt jetzt leider nicht...

Trotzdem viel Erfolg und Spaß!
Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## jflyfish (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornis und Dorsch*

Moin, Hornhechte mögen es gerne glitzernd und/oder klein. Flohkrebse sind meist sehr fängig -- die fette Meerforelle verliert man dann aber meist. Also lieber eine mittlere Juletrae oder ähnlich -- da hat man dann einige Horni-Fehlbisse aber ne gute Chance auf Makrele und andere Jäger. jfl


----------



## rippi (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornis und Dorsch*



jflyfish schrieb:


> Moin, Hornhechte mögen es gerne glitzernd und/oder klein. Flohkrebse sind meist sehr fängig -- die fette Meerforelle verliert man dann aber meist. Also lieber eine mittlere Juletrae oder ähnlich -- da hat man dann einige Horni-Fehlbisse aber ne gute Chance auf Makrele und andere Jäger. jfl



Juletræ ? Nur zu Weihnachten.

 Wenn ihr danach ehh in die Dämmerung weiterfischt nimmt die gleiche Zigarre und macht hinten einen kleinen silbrigen Büschel ran, ich nehme mal an ihr bindet selbst?

 Ansonsten ist eine BalticCandy nie verkehrt und wenn du ganz ausgefallen werden willst: Die gute alte Polar Magnus halt ohne schwarz und rot und dafür was glitzerndes als Körper mit matten "Augen" statt den üblichen silbrigen.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornis und Dorsch*

Dann werde ich mal meine Meefodose etwas erweitern und n paar Nette Zigarren und mal ne verrückte Magnus binden...

Habt Dank!


----------



## Rosi (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornis und Dorsch*



rippi schrieb:


> Juletræ ? Nur zu Weihnachten.



Hä? Die Jule ist ideal für Hornis, denn die sind äußerst neugierig. Sobald was blitzt sind sie da und wollen es untersuchen. Manchmal ist eine Makrele schneller, hatte ich auch schon. Ich liebe Versuche. Die Kühltruhe ist voll, alle Nachbarn versorgt und nun werden Fliegen ausprobiert. Hornis haben auf die Glitzerjule, weiße Dancer, grüne Tangläufer, orangene Garnelen, blaue Teal Muster (Medicine) und rosa Wurmfly gebissen. Dunkle Muster mögen sie nicht, auch nichts was ploppt. Kannst hier nachlesen, muß ich mal ergänzen wenn Zeit ist. 

Vom Ufer aus seh ich schwarz und Belly...naja. Das klappt bestimmt, aber in mein Belly kommt kein Hornhecht mehr.
Das Sicherste sind zur Zeit reale Heringsfetzen, falls du nicht an deine Fliege glaubst


----------



## magnus12 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornis und Dorsch*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Nur bin ich etwas unsicher ob der Fliegen? Hätte jetzt einfach eine Baltic Candy o.ä. ran gebimselnt. Habt ihr noch "Geheimtipps"?



Wenn man einen Hornhecht zerlegt findet man darin vor allem Flohkrebse, ab und zu einen Wurm und nur selten ein paar sehr kleine Brutfische - niemals jedoch fingerlange Sandaale oder Sprotten. Soll heißen: Wenn man genau so große Köder fischt wie die Spinnfischer hat man auch die selben Probleme, nämlich 90% Fehlbisse. Die Hornhechte greifen große Fischchenmuster vehement mit dem Schnabel an ohne hängen zu bleiben, ein kleines Krebschen hingegen wird eingeschlürft und der Fisch sitzt drauf.  

Kleine Garnelen und Flohkrebse sind ein gute Einsteigermuster für Hornhechte und kleinere Meerforellen. Mehr Tips und vernünftige  Fliegen bekommst du bei Achim Stahl von Serious Flyfishing.   
Achim ist einer der wenigen Fachhändler die sehr viel an der Küste fischen, Anruf lohnt sich.


----------



## freddysblog (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornis und Dorsch*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Wir wollten demnächst mit der Flieg mal wieder hoch an die Küste. Zierfisch soll Horni evtl. Dorsch und in der Dämmerung rare Sommermefos sein.
> Habt ihr schon mal mit der Fliege auf Hornhecht gefischt? Wir wollten vom Belly und/oder Ufer angreifen. Nur bin ich etwas unsicher ob der Fliegen? Hätte jetzt einfach eine Baltic Candy o.ä. ran gebimselnt. Habt ihr noch "Geheimtipps"?



Komisch, unsere fast schon religiös und fanatisch bennannte Samo trutta Fario wurde als Browntrout in den USA und Canada gleichberechtigt anerkannt und hat auch Schonzeiten.

Wir sollten uns glücklich schätzen wenn es Rainbows als sich selbsterhaltener Bestand, in manchen Gewässern  vorhanden ist, zB.Steelheads in Danmark.

Browntrouts und Rainbows haben unterschiedliche Laichzeiten, dies scheint Ihr wohl vergessen zu haben.

Und von Biologie habt Ihr besserwissenden Gutmenschen-Nachplapperer (entspricht wohl dem Zetgeist), in keinste Weise eine Ahnung??

Noch nie was von Biologischer Nische gehört??

Hab auch noch nie wissentschafftlich fundierten Bericht gelesen, das die Rainbow unsere ach so gehätschelte Salmo-Trutta Vario auskunkuriert hätte.

Bitte zeigt mir mal so einen Bericht?

Lese Fliegenfischerzeitschriften seit 1980 und darin stand nie etwas  von auskonkurieren.

Eher von unterschedlichen Biotop-Anforderungen.

Bachforellen brauchen und lieben Deckung.

Rainbows lieben die Strömung im Mittelwasser neben Äschen am Grund.

Bei bedarf haue ich Euch gerne noch paar ungeliebte Wahrheiten um die Ohren.

Bevor Ihr die Rainbows ausrotten wollt, fangt doch erstmal mit eingeschleppten Krebsen an: Signal-und Kamberkrebse!

Und dann die wieder aufgepäppelten Edelkrebse einsetzen.

ES gibt Sie noch.

Aber welcher bürokrate-verliebte Deutscher Angelverein tut so etwas?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Plön

Freddysblog#c#h:vik:


----------



## freddysblog (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornis und Dorsch*

Sorry hab mich auf falsches Posting geäußert im Eifer des Gefechtes.

Und ab und an klemmpt Notbooktastatur.


----------



## jflyfish (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornis und Dorsch*

offesichtlich klemmpt da noch mehr


----------



## Rosi (11. August 2015)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Hornis und Dorsch*



magnus12 schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Hornhecht zerlegt findet man darin vor allem Flohkrebse, ab und zu einen Wurm und nur selten ein paar sehr kleine Brutfische - niemals jedoch fingerlange Sandaale oder Sprotten.


Na Moment, diese Aussage trifft nicht auf alle Jahreszeiten zu. Der Hornhecht kommt und laicht, dann frißt er sich eine dicke Schwarte an. Jedes Jahr so Ende Mai habe ich Hornis gefangen, die hatten mehrere ganze Sandaale im Magen, alle guckten in Richtung Speiseröhre. Als ob sie wieder raus wollten. Dieser Anblick beschäftigte mich intensiv. Die armen Viecher waren nicht mal betäubt, nein, lebendig verschluckt und zusammengepfercht in einem Verdauungsschlauch harrten sie auf ihr Ende. 

Ein Boardi hatte die Idee einer Tobifliege und ich tüdelte eine mit Tandemhaken. Diese wurde oft attakiert, jedoch blieb nie ein Horni daran hängen. Liegt sicher am fehlenden Gewicht, irgendwie muß sie weiter unten angeboten werden. Hab die Versuche dann eingestellt, weil ich keine Lust auf grüne Schuppen im Belly hatte. Vielleicht probiere ich es noch mal vom Boot aus mit 2g Vorschaltblei.


----------

